# [SOLVED] No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Dear All,



I am using Intel G31PR Motherboard.
Intel E5300 Processor, 2.60GHz.
Western Digital 320 GB HDD.
1 GB Kingston RAM.

About 2 months ago, My speakers ports were working fine.My speakers are Intex 2.0. One day, i brought speakers from brother, Intex 2100B, 2.1. When I connect this, there wasn't a sound. Again,I Connect my speakers, again there wasn't any sound. 

Every time when i connect any speakers to rear green jack, there isn't any sound.

But rear blue and red jacks(line in & headfone) jacks are working fine.
Front panel are also working fine.


Please help.
ALL ANSWERS WILL BE APPRECIATED.



Mark Andrews.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

113 Views & no reply?????


Kindly give your views.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

Sounds like a faulty audio port (green 3.5mm port), connection, or audio chipset issue.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

When you look in Control Panel Sounds and Audio, does the onboard soundcard show correctly? What version of Windows?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

I tried all windows i.e Windows XP (SP3), Windows Vista(SP1 & 2) & Windows Seven. Installed latest audio softwares. but nothing happened. 

In the Sound & Hardware menu in control panel. All things seems fine. But No Sound.

According to You, this is a fault.
Can I Know how to correct it????



Mark Andrews


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

What do you mean they seemed fine, what soundcard was called for?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

Seemed fine refers that all things are working fine. Sound Card isn't PCI. It is connected in Motherboard.


Thanks,
Mark Andrews


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

You mention that your front panel is working fine. Meaning if you plug in the speaker in the green audio jack at the front you get sound?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

Yeah, Front panel works fine. I get sound every time when I connect speakers to Front Panel.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

Then its probably the back jack that is faulty. If you can get sound from the same type of jack at the front, then it probably isn't a software issue in my opinion.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

Agreed it then has to be the jack itself.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

Thanks For your Opinions.
So, how can I Correct it???



Mark Andrews


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

Put in a pci soundcard.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

As the front panel ports are working, I'd suspect the rear port is faulty.Rear ports are typically directly connected to the motherboard. So there isn't anything the average user can do to repair a faulty port. As the front panel ports are working, I'd suspect the rear port is faulty.

So if you need rear panel ports, you would need to install an addon sound card. The problem then would be that most sound cards do not have connection points for the front panel ports.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

Thanks Dogg,


I am going to purchase a new addon sound Card.


Mark Andrews


----------



## blue24 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: No Sound from rear green audio/speaker port..*

Some sound cards or drivers have a feature to change sound to front or rear speakers.


----------

